
Ask HN: Is a startup with more than 18 people too big for TechCrunch? - jamie-vesoft
Our startup (a distributed graph database, see nebula-graph.io if you want to know more details) has gained some attraction here on HN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22051271<p>So I am thinking maybe we can be featured on TC? I looked around the web for discussions and came across a post on Quora by an ex-CT folk:&quot;Established company of 18 employees isn&#x27;t &quot;startup&quot; feeling enough; seems too established. &quot; The statement was made back in 2011, tho.<p>So I am just curious to know, is it just some personal feeling or a general rule of CT to pick up which startups to feature?<p>Any advice would be appreciated.
======
omarchowdhury
You should email a TechCrunch writer directly and ask.

~~~
jamie-vesoft
Yes,I read about that part as well. :) Thanks for for advice.

------
relaunched
There has to be a story for them to write about it. See what types of articles
specific authors write and pitch yourself within a narrative that they are
interested in.

Some like fundraising stories. Some like technologies or focus areas. Some
like scandals. Some like...

Figure out how you can fit into the story they want to tell and you'll be
good.

~~~
jamie-vesoft
Thanks for your advice! Appreciate that. I'll try my best.

